# New Job



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't know if anyone noticed but I haven't been around much this week. I started a new job at a cabinet shop in Dayton on Monday. I will probably need another week, maybe two, to get into the swing of things then I should be back to my normal self again 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at the meeting on Sunday


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not that I'm a SWOPE-Y but good your getting back in the field. What's the place you work for like?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It's nothing like the last place. This one does all commercial work using MDF and particle board...lots of plastic laminate and such. I haven't even seen a sheet of plywood (except for Birch) or any solid wood (except for scrap) yet. I need to start somewhere I guess


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

So they have a good supply of laminate, eh?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Most definately a good supply on the laminate  

They have 80 4'x8' sheets on order just for the doors of our next job (the new Miami Valley Houspital in the Centerville area). I have no idea how many sheets totatl they are ging to need but I don't think finding laminate will be a problem now. Black should be fairly easy to find too. There area a few partial sheets laying around now


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Wear your respirator! Good luck with the new job.


----------

